
Scaling Twitter: Making Twitter 100x Faster - jmonegro
http://highscalability.com/scaling-twitter-making-twitter-10000-percent-faster
======
growt
"1 MySQL Server (one big 8 core box) and 1 slave. Slave is read only for
statistics and reporting."

is twitter really running on only one mysql server, or is this information
outdated? no sharding, nothing?

~~~
fr0z3nph03n1x
I think this is outdated. It says 250k users. If aplusk has over a million
followers this number can not be correct.

~~~
jmonegro
This is a pre-Oprah article.

------
neilc
Twitter is a really simple application to scale. The fact that it took Twitter
so long to get it somewhat right is remarkable, but I'm not sure I'd be so
keen to look at them as an example of how to design scalable architectures.

~~~
jmonegro
Well, the article explains that their mistake was that they tried to use
external software for monitoring and scaling instead of their own, and they
switched numerous times because they _almost_ worked, but not quite, until
they built their own.

------
evn
This article is two years old.

